# Uallis in his safety harness...1 picture



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis isn't too happy with me because I've been making him wear his new seatbelt safety harness periodically to get used to it. lol I think that he looks cute in it. Eddie got one too but when I took the picture he had to go for a "time out" in the crate and fell asleep so I didn't want to disturb him.  
I'll post a picture of him later.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

LoL yea he does not look too happy about it, but he is still so handsome!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Such a sad little guy. It's funny, trying to relate to how big he is, that he's actually sitting on a crib matress. HAHAHAHAHA. I want a Uallis Jr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Too funny he is sitting on his bed like that..Looks like I did in the 70's when my mom would make me wear my sisters hand me downs. Id sit in my room on my bed like that! hhaha.....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow you actually found one to fit him? He will out grow it in a month or so. I really doubt you will find one when he is full grown.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Poor little guy.... you're so mean - making him wear that harness.....  

That's a definite 'feel sorry for me' face.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

"But MOOOOoooooom. None of the other kids wear them like this!"

So adorable. I still want to smoosh his face.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

He looks like he is saying... " When will this humiliation end?" He is still such a little cutie pie. I just want to smooch his cheeks.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I know! I'm just the meanest mom ever to torture him so!  

I think that this harness will last a little while. It still has some room to extend it. Even if he does out grow it, I can order him one from Colossal Canines that will fit him. They have stuff for giant breed dogs.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lorina said:


> "But MOOOOoooooom. None of the other kids wear them like this!"
> 
> So adorable. I still want to smoosh his face.


That was exaclty what I was thinking. His face is tilted perfect for the "MOOOoooom" He looks so sad but I could so give him a big kiss.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

I am reporting you to animal control for abuse!! First you have an unlawfully cute puppy, then you abuse him by forcing him to wear a SAFETY harness?? What kind of sick operation are you running?

He is just waaay to cute...If you ever need a dogsitter and don't mind paying the hundreds of dollars to bring him over here, I'm open!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

HAHAHA!! Too funny Jaylie! 

I will most definitely consider your dog sitting offer. Especially, during the times that I'm upset with him....like when he attempted to destroy my laptop by knocking it off my desk with his tail. LOL


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> HAHAHA!! Too funny Jaylie!
> 
> I will most definitely consider your dog sitting offer. Especially, during the times that I'm upset with him....like he will attempted to destroy my laptop by knocking it off my desk with his tail. LOL


I could see that. I couldn't imagine Uallis here in my house. I'm always worried about Buster (80 pounds) knocking something off a table or getting food off of the counter tops. He's such a sweet heart though!


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

what a big baby he is freaking cool looking


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis is such a baby and a big wuss. It was funny...last night I took him out for his before bedtime potty. He heard something in the woods; barked a few times than ran as fast as he could for the house with a terrified look in his eyes...LOL!! I had to give him another lecture of what it means to be a "big boy" 
My Lab is a lot more courageous than him...


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

How MUCH does he weigh? and how much longer till he stops growing?


----------



## Kiira (Sep 12, 2007)

My gosh is he HUGE!  You should tell him he looks very handsome in his harness, maybe then he'll cheer up a little! lol


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

the-tenth said:


> Such a sad little guy. It's funny, trying to relate to how big he is, that he's actually sitting on a crib matress. HAHAHAHAHA. I want a Uallis Jr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I totally thought that was a king size bed.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> Uallis is such a baby and a big wuss. It was funny...last night I took him out for his before bedtime potty. He heard something in the woods; barked a few times than ran as fast as he could for the house with a terrified look in his eyes...LOL!! I had to give him another lecture of what it means to be a "big boy"
> My Lab is a lot more courageous than him...


Haha, ALL that terminology...Especially "Bedtime Potty" made him sound like such a baby. I can just see him, "Mom, come on, come on, I gotta GO! Like, REALLY bad."


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Awww, what a sweet thang!!

I can only imagine the back problems you'd have if he tried to sleep in bed WITH you!! 

I've looked into the safety harness' but I'm sure Roxy would have a fit and take it out on Hades'  Everything is Hades' fault!

They're the ones that you slip the seat belt through right?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> How MUCH does he weigh? and how much longer till he stops growing?


He weighs about 140 lbs. I'm not sure exactly. He has been weighed yet this month. He's 28 1/2 inches tall. He shouldn't reach his full size until around 2 years old. He's 9 months now. He's growing at a much slower rate now than he was just a few months ago.



Jaylie said:


> Haha, ALL that terminology...Especially "Bedtime Potty" made him sound like such a baby. I can just see him, "Mom, come on, come on, I gotta GO! Like, REALLY bad."


Uallis IS just a big baby! LOL!!



Alpha said:


> Awww, what a sweet thang!!
> 
> I can only imagine the back problems you'd have if he tried to sleep in bed WITH you!!
> 
> ...


Thanks goodness, he's not allowed on the furniture and he's not allowed upstairs at all so he can't get into the bedroom to sleep with us. 

Yes, the harnesses I got the seatbelt loops through the harness. Beside the safety reasons of having it, I wanted them to keep them from trying to get up in the front seat of the car. I just want them to not be able to move around so much.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> He weighs about 140 lbs. I'm not sure exactly. He has been weighed yet this month. He's 28 1/2 inches tall. He shouldn't reach his full size until around 2 years old. He's 9 months now. He's growing at a much slower rate now than he was just a few months ago.


Wow! Aren't you glad he's slowing down? What a sweet face though.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Mdawn said:


> He weighs about 140 lbs. I'm not sure exactly. He has been weighed yet this month. He's 28 1/2 inches tall. He shouldn't reach his full size until around 2 years old. He's 9 months now. He's growing at a much slower rate now than he was just a few months ago.
> 
> Uallis IS just a big baby! LOL!!


Are you sure? He weighs the same as me, LOL! He is a big cutie, though!


----------

